# The SNOW thread



## pintobean (Feb 2, 2011)

Post up some pictures of the snow you got. This is at my house. About 35 miles SW of Chicago.

The Wife...

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0920.jpg

Front Walkway...

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0922.jpg

Back door trying to plow through the huge drift...

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0924.jpg

Best money ever spent...this snow blower is a CHAMP!

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0927.jpg


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn!  We got about a foot, but you guys got hammered.  Watching the news this morning showing Lake Shore Drive.  What a mess that was last night.  People being rescued on snowmobiles.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeez Pinto, I feel for you guys. My son is in Indianapolis and he just called & said the whole city is shut down. He was born in Florida & with this economy had to relocate to Indiana. When I told him it was 84 & sunny here. He told me what I could do with my sunshine.  Heh Heh  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## gary46992 (Feb 2, 2011)

iam a little north of your son al and i have to agree with him on that sun   lol


----------



## coyote1 (Feb 2, 2011)

south of kansas city here 10" to 18" took me all day to dig out


----------



## pintobean (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, still pretty messy around here. I live out in an unicorporated area of town so the roads are still not the best. I took a drive around in my wife's 4x4 earlier and almost ended up in the ditch. Hopefully they get it cleared up a bit more by morning.

Here's a few more pics...

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0936.jpg

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0935.jpg

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0933.jpg

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=IMAG0932.jpg


----------



## ellymae (Feb 2, 2011)

Here ya go - SE PA


----------



## miamirick (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah this storm is the worst,,   were still digging out!!!







good luck to all of you


----------



## carson627 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see how you guys live in those conditions.  A major snowstorm for us is 2 - 3 inches.  Ya'll stay warm and dry and we'll see you in the spring.


----------



## pintobean (Feb 3, 2011)

Carson627 said:


> I don't see how you guys live in those conditions.  A major snowstorm for us is 2 - 3 inches.  Ya'll stay warm and dry and we'll see you in the spring.




I'm not complaining...I LOVE snow. It's so peaceful after it snows. Everything is quiet, and the trees are beautiful to look at. I just stay off the roads and work from the house. I lived in San Diego for a year (2008-2009) and missed the seasons (as nice as San Diego was!!).


----------



## tom37 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I spent 10 hours yesterday digging out at work, home had to wait. We were lucky, we only had 12 inchs or so.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 4, 2011)

The weather man said normal snowfall for KC is 12.1" for the entire year... So far this year in January and the storm on Feb 1, we have had 30.1" this year...


----------



## jdsmith (Feb 4, 2011)

I took a lot of pics, but these pretty much sum it all up for me..............



















After hours of breaking my back, I decided it was time ti roll out the gasser and cook up some ribeyes


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 4, 2011)

My wife and I are looking to sell our house in sunny Mesa, Arizona so give me a buzz when you're finally tired of freezing, blowing snow, crashing cars, melting ice, etc...


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 5, 2011)

Our last 3 storms, all in the past 2 weeks, have been 12", 14" and 9"- the 9" is the one that dumped so much on most of you folks. Starting tonight and into tomorrow we're predicted to get another 8"-12". The snow banks where I pile the snow when I plow the drive way are 5' high on one side and close to 7' on the other.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2011)

How about the Ice Storm after the snow???   Only 42" of snow here so far:


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sitting here in South Florida with all the windows and doors open letting th fresh 79 degree air in wondering how you folks put up with that much snow.  Lived in NY for a short time and went thru 8" snows a couple times but can't imagine snow like your pics.


----------



## dale5351 (Feb 5, 2011)

pintobean said:


> Best money ever spent...this snow blower is a CHAMP!


I recognize that snow blower -- Ariens, self propelled, two stage.  After we got 40 inches here in Maryland last year, I bought one for this season.  So far, we've not had that much.  Worst was 8-12 inches of *VERY* wet snow.  It caused a lot of broken branches in trees all around town.  Snow blower worked great for me.


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 5, 2011)

A lot has melted ( measured 32" a week or so back )  - This is Kevin 'Dog of the North" watching me try and dig out the GOSM - he is a foodHo


----------



## davemt (Feb 5, 2011)

Thought that these pics would help those that got hit hard feel just a little bit better.

Winter in Russia -


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Now with all theses pretty snow pictures I only have a few kind words and they go like this................Oh It's Great To be a FLORIDA GATOR.....


----------



## coyote1 (Feb 8, 2011)

snowing againg in kansas


----------



## retread (Feb 8, 2011)

The mailbox on the left is over 4 feet tall.  The alternate mailbox on the right is 5 feet out from the curb.  Unfortunately, the storm drain is 5 feet to the right of th alternate mailbox, and back against the curb.  Welcome to north east Massachusetts....its been a "wicked" heavy winter!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## cycletrash (Feb 8, 2011)

here in Ohio


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like you guys are going to get another round of snow today!


----------



## pintobean (Feb 11, 2011)

Warming up here this weekend...don't know where all this snow is going to go when it melts!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2011)

No snow here for about two weeks now.

Nothing at all since that nasty ice storm last Saturday.

Knock on wood (tapping on my head).  

Bear


----------

